# Photography of Architecture



## e19896 (Sep 8, 2008)

Photography of Architecture as it is the months competition, i went out to play












Jessop West will be a new building built on the corner of Leavygreave Road and Hanover Way. SOMLAL, History and English an impressive new academic building, on the western corner of Hanover Way and Leavygreave Road. Designed by award-winning Berlin Architects, Sauerbruch Hutton, www.sauerbruchhutton.de/english/index.html Jessop West will accommodate state-of-the-art teaching, meeting and exhibitions space, along with a new Campus Visitor Centre.






The Soundhouse is the latest in a series of University developments in the Portobello area of sheffield Formerly occupied by Victoria Works and the University of Sheffield´s Portering Services the proposed building will be situated on the eastern side of Gell Street, close to the junction with Leavy Greave Road It will cover a total of 450 square metres over three floors and will provide practice studios, rehearsal spaces and recording rooms for the University´s Department of Music, The building, which has been designed by architects www.careyjones.com/content/pages/, will look like a black quilted cube or `music box´ and is a bold and simple design that aims to reflect the existing inventiveness in the Portobello area. It will be clad in sound insulating black rubber to prevent noise entering or escaping the building, much like the inside of a recording studio. 

There is some good stuff coming up in Sheffield, and then there is the same mono of the plan shit as well, Sheffield University have been the leaders in this see more of The Sound House and shit name Jessop West

*Meanwhile in another part of Sheffield*






We have The Borg  causing debate, me i love and one is looking forward to some urban exploration as plans are now on on hold for other regeneration plans and places just become derelict and empty..

For the comp we have a walk in the woods planed..


----------



## Kippa (May 9, 2012)

Here are some of my architecture photographs.





Blackburn Cathedral





York Minster





York Train Station





Blackpool Tower Ballroom

As usual if you want the free full 18megapixel jpegs of these photographs you can get them from my deviant art account here:
http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 9, 2012)

RIP 'enumbers' (as we used to call him) who started this thread in 2008.

kippa, did you take any pictures in the crypt of York Minster. In the days of film I took some with a new high speed Kodak film that had recently come out. I was impressed that there was more detail in the pictures than I remember being able to see with my eyes. I can't remember what year it was or the name of the film sadly.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 9, 2012)

Kippa said:


> Here are some of my architecture photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Image 2 not as sharp / more grainy than the rest.


----------



## Kippa (May 10, 2012)

Most of the places I visit are by public transport, as a result I can't really lug loads of equipment like a tripod with me.  This has an effect on my camera settings as I have to use a shutter speed of at least 1/60th sec to make sure I get no camera shake.  On top of that most cathedrals are quite dark so I have to use a higher iso setting.  I am going to "try" and take my tripod to as many places as I can but that depends on the transport.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 10, 2012)

The composition is still good. It just looked a bit out of place alongside the other shots which are great.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Kippa (May 10, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> RIP 'enumbers' (as we used to call him) who started this thread in 2008.
> 
> kippa, did you take any pictures in the crypt of York Minster. In the days of film I took some with a new high speed Kodak film that had recently come out. I was impressed that there was more detail in the pictures than I remember being able to see with my eyes. I can't remember what year it was or the name of the film sadly.


 
Sad to see Enumbers pass away, didn't realise. 

I didn't manage to get any photographs of the crypt. I think I remember that photography was banned in that area, not 100% sure. Still not as bad as Durham Cathedral, they didn't allow ANY photography in the main cathedral at all! Basts! They did have a shitloads of brochures of photographs of the cathedral on sale though, bloody commercalisation of the place.  It was spectacular inside as well.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 10, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> RIP 'enumbers' .


 
Say what?


----------



## wayward bob (May 10, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Say what?


 
enumbers (op) passed away a while ago 

here's a few i took in glasgow the other week





















(uncorrected scans, need some tweaking)


----------



## sim667 (May 10, 2012)

OOh ive done a bit over the years




berlin07©SimeonJones_1 by simbojono, on Flickr




berlin02©SimeonJones_1 by simbojono, on Flickr




berlin05©SimeonJones_1 by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## sim667 (May 10, 2012)

This ones a bit off 




26  343 by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 10, 2012)

Kippa said:


> Most of the places I visit are by public transport, as a result I can't really lug loads of equipment like a tripod with me. This has an effect on my camera settings as I have to use a shutter speed of at least 1/60th sec to make sure I get no camera shake. On top of that most cathedrals are quite dark so I have to use a higher iso setting. I am going to "try" and take my tripod to as many places as I can but that depends on the transport.


Kippa, I suggest a monopod. Since getting one, my tripod has remained unused.  Also with a bit of practice you should be able to do hand-held at less than 60th of a second. I regularly take shots at 1/15th. There are a few tricks to get around the "reciprocal of the focal length rule" - resting against a support for example.


----------



## Kippa (May 10, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Kippa, I suggest a monopod. Since getting one, my tripod has remained unused. Also with a bit of practice you should be able to do hand-held at less than 60th of a second. I regularly take shots at 1/15th. There are a few tricks to get around the "reciprocal of the focal length rule" - resting against a support for example.


 
Sounds interesting.  It could also act as a kendo stick to whack some git that tries to nab my photo gear.


----------



## fractionMan (May 10, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> the "reciprocal of the focal length rule"


 
I just looked that up and learned something.  I was wondering about shutter speeds and that's answered my question.  Cheers


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> enumbers (op) passed away a while ago


 
That's crap news.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2012)

A few of mine:


----------

